# weds nighter at nimi!



## bassinkrazy (Apr 12, 2005)

Tonight starts the season of weds nighters at nimi. we will be launching out of the South main st. ramp. Tourney starts at 5pm sharp and weigh in at 9pm 
we prefer a 2 man team as too make loading and unloading of your boat as fast as pos. but not mandatory. Am looking forward to seeing everyone again thanks for all your support Tom!!


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey Tom,
is that open to anyone who wants to show up?
And how much is the entry?


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

I saw you guys there last night as I was pulling out and cleaning up the boat.
I was talking to JWhitacre and his little partner.
Looks like people showed up pretty early.


----------



## bassinkrazy (Apr 12, 2005)

we had a good turnout considering the weather man got it wrong again lol.I would like to say congrats!! to Tom W and his partner steve for a nice bag at 13 pounds plus with a bb at 4.90. and second to Toad and jason w. with 11.02 goog going guys and rounding up third adam D and his partner with 8 plus pounds good job to all on a windy night. special thanks to dave and russ w. from the nimi bass club thanks for all your help. and also to my fishin bud John W. and me Tom B from the portage lakes bass club 36 years strong!!!!! Come out and see us at nimi on wednesday at the S. main st ramp from 5 till 9 pm. :B


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

South Main St ramp? Is that the one across from where West Nimisila Road hits Main Street? If so, have they worked on that ramp recently? As I remember, trying to launch a full size bass boat there was next to impossible. And sorry if I missed it, but how much is the entry fee?


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

Bassbm, that ramp is fine by me.
I have launched there twice with my 20ft Triton and didnt have any problems.
It is the ramp off Main St there at the light.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Gsxrfanim said:


> Bassbm, that ramp is fine by me.
> I have launched there twice with my 20ft Triton and didnt have any problems.
> It is the ramp off Main St there at the light.


Cool Gsx, thanks for the reply. I have to admit it has been a while since I have tried to launch at that ramp. I usually launched at the ramps off of Christman. Thanks for the update


----------



## tdyer10 (Apr 7, 2011)

what was winning weight from last night 5/9


----------

